

Tablet PC fever is already cooling down, says Acer chairman - pwg
http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20110824PD218.html

======
Apple-Guy
Apple: best financial earning in the company's history with help of iPad.

Acer: "no profit" this year (translation: bleeding money).

Would I believe Acer that it has the successful strategy and market outlook?

